# Congratulations to Lensrentals.com for shipping their one millionth order



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2020)

> After 13 short years, Lensrentals.com is celebrating its one-millionth order shipped. Congratulations to Roger and everyone at Lensrentals.com for your continued success.
> I have been to the Lensrentals.com facility numerous times at various different locations and I’ve seen first hand their amazing growth.
> I owned Lens Rentals Canada for a number of years and we tried to model ourselves after Lensrentals.com, Roger was always supportive of us and gave us amazing advice, as he had already lived through the mistakes and headaches and helped us avoid them. Unfortunately, the logistics in Canada are far more difficult than in the United States and we decided to shut down.
> If you have never tried out Lensrentals.com, give it a go, you won’t be disappointed.



Continue reading...


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2020)

I don't need to rent lenses but I love their blog. Roger and Brandon are stars.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 3, 2020)

Congratulations, Lensrentals. And thank you for all you give back to the photography community.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't have a need to rent stuff, but I do learn a great deal from Roger's blog and his humor often makes my day. Whenever I run across someone who does need to rent camera stuff, I immediately recommend LR. Anybody with a sense of humor that well honed has to be great to do business with.


----------



## Cochese (Mar 3, 2020)

Congratulations, Roger and the lensrentals crew! I've used them a lot and have pushed over a dozen people to use them as well. I've always had amazing support an experience from them. They're easily the best way to try out a new lens or camera before purchase. Then again, I did not need to rent a 5DMIV and 70-200 2.8 II to know I was going to buy them.


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2020)

Congratulations, Lensrentals.


----------



## mkush (Mar 3, 2020)

I only rented once from them; This past Christmas I took advantage of a sale and rented a 600/4 III. It was a great experience. I highly recommend them.


----------



## PGSanta (Mar 3, 2020)

I’ve rented from them twice now. They are an awesome resource.


----------



## gmon750 (Mar 3, 2020)

I rented gear often when I first got my dSLR. It was an amazing way to try out lenses before committing to it.

that’s how I got my 70-200 f/2.8, 24-70 f2.8 and 50mm f/1.2.
Hopefully I’ll do the same with the new R5 or R1


----------



## Wobbler (Mar 4, 2020)

I've rented from them one time. Everything was perfect. The camera was as advertised, it got here on time, and it worked as expected. The degree to which they've thought everything out (e.g., don't plan for a Friday delivery, because you may not be able to get a problem or late delivery fixed on Friday), and have made it hard for the consumer to screw things up, is impressive. I sent the camera back on time, and we were all friends. I've been in consumer-facing businesses for decades, and I can't think of what they could have done better. Thanks, and congratulations, to everyone there. But, especially, thanks for the blog.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Mar 4, 2020)

Congratulations to your company. My rental history with you guys has been 1st class.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 4, 2020)

Many compliments. 

And a really big "THANK YOU SO MUCH" for all the technical insight you've given us to photo equipment. 
Great blogs, great tests, great comparisons. Please keep it up!


----------



## Architect1776 (Mar 4, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Congratulations.
I have been pleased with your service and reliability.


----------



## Mediabug (Mar 5, 2020)

I have rented many things from Lensrentals, lens ( big stuff canon 800mm) camera bodies, battery grips, flashes etc..I was ALWAYS impressed by how carefully the equipment was packed. The equipment always looked very closed to brand new. The Cannon 800mm lens was perfectly aligned. ( Verified by Focal target and software) no microfocus value needed!!! I have read as many of Roger's tear down articles as I could gaining insight that could not be gained elsewhere. I have rented the Canon fisheye lens for inside hot air balloon pictures. The equipment always arrived on time and worked perfectly. I will continue to use them exclusively for my rental needs I met Roger at the NYC photoshow at the Jacob Javits center A truly down to earth person great insight. i have been photographing for over 40 years and wish Lensrentals was around when I started. I would recommend them without any hesitation for any of your photography needs. I wish them continued success.

Sincerely


Paul Bishop Jr.


----------



## DWD (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm just a hobbyist and rented a camera from them one time, there was an issue, and they handled it magnificently. Absolute 11 out of 10 customer service! I would not hesitate to do business with them again and give LensRentals my highest recommendation. Congratulations on the 1 million!


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you *so* much for everything you have done, ... but for me what has mattered most is your lens teardowns - and in particular for the Canon RF 70-200mm f/2.8. I had been leaning to get into mirrorless FF with Canon because of the great lenses they make and their better ergonomics than other brands. You showed just how well made Canon can make something, and now it is the only company I am waiting for to jump into FF mirrorless with as soon as they come out with a great body (and the R5 looks like it is the one for me).

Thank you!


----------

